# Caribbean Vacations Forums > British Virgin Islands >  >  Anyone stayed here? We are thinking of a BVItrip next March(we have stayed at Biras Creek before)....but this looks more intriguing and private. Thanks, LindaP

## LindaP

Anyone stayed here? We are thinking of a BVItrip next March(we have stayed at Biras Creek before)....but this looks more intriguing and private. Thanks, LindaP

----------


## Island Visitor

I really like the look of Peter Island (have never been there).  If you have a dozen rich friends, rent out Necker Island (or go during one of their "celebration weeks" where you can rent just one room).

I am quite intrigued by Biras Creek and would appreciate any scoop.

Merci en avance.

----------


## LindaP

IV  Biras Creek was a fun place, cute rooms with outdoor showers. They give you bikes ,which you need to get to the beach,,,they were kind of old(as in "wicked witch"-type bikes) but it was a fun ride to the beach!!!The food was good, they always served stilton cheese and port after dinner( one old guy when we were there really downed that port!!!yuk).
   The beach is really nice, but more in a cove. The BEST thing was the use of the little boats(sorry, Im not familiar with boat-dingy terms, so I dont know the type).....butthey would pack a picnic lunch for you, and off we went to a bunch of little seculded spots on the other islands.(Necker was off the list!). 
 The "sandbox" was a little bar on on of the islands, and you sat in Adirondack chairs with a beer in the sand, awesome.
  Another good thing was the ability to walk to Bitter End Yacht Club and buy your own supplies, beer, etc a lot less than at the resort. So, it was a great experience, we actually met(this was 5 yrs ago) another couple from Georgia, that we still see......met them last yr in Anguilla for a few days on our way to SBs.
     But, we thought we would try a dfferent experience,.....so we are leaning towards Peter Island.  Hope this info helps. LindaP

----------


## Island Visitor

Merci.  It definitely helps.  We want to take our kids somewhere a little different and have several thoughts in mind with biras being one of them.  Thanks.

----------


## MIke R

I have never heard a bad word about Peter Island and all the reviews  I've heard came from people who I know well and trust their opinions implicitly....

----------


## Island Visitor

It would be pretty hard for Peter Island to be a bad time - low density, beautiful beaches, great service.

Gee, I could sign up for such Hardship Duty.

----------


## GrimmReaper

..there are also some nice dive spots around Peter Island....

----------


## JoshA

We stayed there in Nov. 2003 to celebrate my wife's birthday. Unfortunately, it was during the worst extended rainstorm I've ever had the misfortune to experience. We had 16 inches of rain in 3 days, 21 for the week. The previous record for the entire month of November was 11 inches. Here's the only time we saw any sun:

I was diving on the Rhone and this was the surface interval. So most of the time I was underwater seeing things like this:



That said, it's a beautiful, classy place with great food and service. Beautiful beaches (some very private), water sports like sailing and snorkeling, music in the evenings, great view of the Sir Francis Drake channel. Bring a jacket/dress for dinner. I'd like to go back but not in the fall. I think the climate is changing for the worse.

----------


## LindaP

Hey Josh,
      Cool photos....I guess my husband and I did decide to check out Peter Island for next March.....its hard loving SBs so much, but there's still time to explore!!!! I loved Mustique, and hope to go back on another trip. In the meantime.....there's SBs in April, and again over Thanksgiving week, life is good right now, enjoy it while we can !!!!!! LindaP

----------


## JoshA

We're seriously considering going back to Peter Island (as well as a few other islands) in July on the theory that you should get back on that horse after it throws you or you'll be fearful all your life. Now if we run into a hurricane then ...

----------


## nnoska

josh was the resident 300lb jew fish still at the rhone and did you rub the port hole for luck, great dive site, did you go with dive bvi, good outfit great diving, we stayed at villa euphoria on leverick bay great villa.

----------


## JoshA

I looked over my photos from that Rhone dive. Of course I rubbed that porthole in the photo I previously posted to keep it shiny. Some of the swim throughs in the surviving metal hull were tight. 

 

I remember a large grouper right underneath the dive boat. Here's another fish, about whose religion I didn't inquire but it certainly looks angelic et peut-etre un peu francais.

 

This underwater creature looks jewish but certainly doesn't weigh 300 lbs.



I dove with Randy Kiel of Paradise watersports on Peter Island shown here near the foremast.



There were quite a few langouste which looked like permanent residents.



I'll end this photo essay with a picture of the harbor (during a less rainy period) and the guest lodging  where we stayed. As I said, Peter Island is a beautiful, classy place at which I'd like to stay again in the sunshine.

----------


## LindaP

Hey Josh,
 Those are some awesome underwater photos!!! What kind of camera did you use? I bought a digital pentax optio last november, and its great for our beach trips, since its waterproof......thanks for the cool pics, we are looking forward to our trip next year,....is the snorkel trip to the baths great?? Thanks, Linda

----------


## JoshA

Thanks, Linda. I have a Canon S400 for which I bought an underwater housing. It's pocketsize without the housing so it can serve as your only camera. I just replaced it with a Canon SD550 for which I'll have to buy another housing. A dedicated underwater camera would take better pictures especially with an external flash. The deeper you go, the bluer the light gets without flash. Best results without flash would be for snorkeling in clear water on a sunny day.

We didn't get to go to the Baths from the Peter Island trip, although we wanted to, because the heavy rains caused them to cancel. It would have been terrible with mud running into the sea. However, I've been to the BVI several times since then and stayed in Virgin Gorda on one of those trips. The Baths are a major attraction for cruise ships passengers and will be ridiculously crowded unless you find a day when there are no ships in port at Roadtown (or sometimes they even anchor off Spanish Town and ferry passengers directly to waiting taxis). I would stay in VG and go early in the morning to enjoy the Baths properly. The snorkeling there is OK, not great, because of all the traffic. It's still a cool place. Virgin Gorda has lots of good snorkeling elsewhere.

If you go to Peter Island, there is good snorkeling at several places there. Also, Paradise Watersports will run trips to the Indians and the Caves on Norman Island for good snorkeling. They may also go to Cooper Island which has good snorkeling at Cistern Rock. The BVI have lots to offer - snorkeling, scuba, surfing, sailing, great people, beautiful beaches, low crime, laid-back atmosphere, even great food at Brandywine and Sugar Mill on Tortola, on Peter Island, at The Rock and Giorgio's on Virgin Gorda - probably my favorite place in the Caribbean. Can I say that on this board?

----------


## nnoska

giorgios table, one of the best resteraunts in the carib. scratch that the hemisphere, the service the food, the food,giorgio himself from naples, he makes you feel like family, his staff is mostly from st.vincent and they know good service!!!

----------


## JoshA

Yes, I love Giorgio's Table. We stayed in a villa at Mahoe Bay - close to the restaurant. There's not a better experience in Caribbean dining than overlooking Pond and Savannah Bays while eating lobster on their deck with the sun setting over Tortola.

I would probably say that Brandywine is the best pure food and service experience in the BVIs, though. Davide and Cele know how to run a great restaurant. But, honestly, we don't go to the Caribbean for the food. The best restaurants in the world are in New York, Paris, San Francisco, Lyons, and Washington, (VA not DC) ;-)

----------

